# OAA/FITA results



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

The latest version should be up on the OAA web site later tonight, approx 250 archers

www.oaa-archery.on.ca


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Some nice scores there, congrats to the winners. :thumb:




How does one shoot 595 with 6 - 9's? 

How the h311 did Maich shoot a 558 then a 587...what a turn around.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*594*

My bowhunter score should read 594

dave


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

XTRMN8R said:


> My bowhunter score should read 594
> 
> dave


Nice shooting there Dave!!:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

there will be few corrections comming but nothing to great, mostly its not knowing weather their a guy or gal, Got Yorks results today so they will be up soon


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting everyone. 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> Some nice scores there, congrats to the winners. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 558 is an inner 10 score
The 587 is an outter 10 score


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

XTRMN8R said:


> My bowhunter score should read 594
> 
> dave


Either way, it's a nice round.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Did not know crossbow was allowed in this. Nice shooting Sean, and to the other shooters that shot in there catagories.
Maybe next year we will shoot and try and give Sean some competion, and hopefully some other crossbow shooter will participate too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

ingoldarchery said:


> Did not know crossbow was allowed in this. Nice shooting Sean, and to the other shooters that shot in there catagories.
> Maybe next year we will shoot and try and give Sean some competion, and hopefully some other crossbow shooter will participate too.


been trying for 3 years to get more xbow shooters to come play but it seemed that only a couple would. I had hoped that proving a x-bow shooter could meet the time restictions would help but to no availe. Would be nice not being the only one


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

maybe i will take up crossbow,,,if i can find a nice light girlie (non-pink) cross bow.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

XTRMN8R said:


> My bowhunter score should read 594
> 
> dave


Nice shooting Dave.


----------

